

A replica of Path’s scroll widget - kentnguyen
https://github.com/kentnguyen/KNPathTableViewController

======
aaronbrethorst
Here's another: <http://cocoacontrols.com/platforms/ios/controls/timescroller>

(shameless plug alert: I created Cocoa Controls, but not this component)

~~~
wiradikusuma
Hi aaronbrethorst, I just started with iOS programming. My background is Java
and I've been accustomed to leveraging "3d party frameworks/libraries". Is
there any website curating such thing for iOS? I believe Cocoa Controls is one
of them?

~~~
aaronbrethorst
Yes, Cocoa Controls is one of them.

------
mikehuffman
Path really seems to be killing it with new (but acceptable) ui features. The
last time I remember such large groups of people just accepting dramatic ui
changes without loudly complaining was windows 3.1 > windows 95 start menu.

~~~
tfb
Just out of curiosity, which features are you talking about? I'm only
wondering so that I might be able to incorporate them into my own UIs. I did
some googling for what you're talking about but couldn't find anything
definitive.

------
fpotter
Interactive demo:
[http://www.pieceable.com/view/p/da77824c6f31216e0bd474bfde5a...](http://www.pieceable.com/view/p/da77824c6f31216e0bd474bfde5a01fcd8a3ae29)

------
natesm
The section one seems kind of silly since the header is already sticky, but
the normal one is quite nice!

~~~
kentnguyen
It is just for demonstration. My point is that you can do away with the header
and still showing useful info for that section with this control.

Maybe something like alternate background color for sections and use the
widget to display the section name.

------
iusable
Great work! A HTML version would be amazing too.

~~~
kentnguyen
maybe for mobile web, not on desktop. it doesn't really make sense for big
screen.

~~~
iusable
Agreed

------
suyu3n
Very nice! +1 vote from me :D

------
adrianwaj
Path: "The smart journal that helps you share life with the ones you love."

That tells me a lot.

Why don't they say something like "Trying to be Facebook and/or 4sq
alternative with a focus on a/v that only works on mobile and is focussed on
location. Really we're not sure of what we are and that's why we called
ourselves Path."

I watched the video, is that what it is?

~~~
kentnguyen
I'm not saying I am an absolutely a fanboy or anything. I'm not. But the
innovation they brought to iOS is undeniable. Just like Twitter brought about
the pull-to-refresh.

Maybe this scroller widget will be adopted widely, who knows.

~~~
adrianwaj
Kent - I am familiar with "jScrollPane - cross browser styleable scrollbars
with jQuery and CSS" <http://jscrollpane.kelvinluck.com/>

Good luck.

~~~
kentnguyen
erh what do you mean? This is an iOS thread.

~~~
adrianwaj
ok. I thought we were talking about scroll panes for a sec. Sorry.

